# Should I reinforce my tank cabinet?



## Sucram Nosiren (Nov 20, 2016)

could you post pictures of the cabinet .. inside and out

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sucram Nosiren (Nov 20, 2016)

it almost looks like its bowing in the middle already ... wouldnt hurt to reinforce it a bit ... never know when someones gonna come along and bump it

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

guvmarley said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's not made to hold weight, I wouldn't chance it. Should it be ok? Maybe. But the cost of it breaking aren't worth the risk in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. Has anyone tried reinforcing existing furniture like this? Not sure if I'll try it but curious if I would just use some crossbeams or something.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi guvmarley,

Welcome to TPT!

It is obviously not built to be an aquarium stand, however a 10 gallon aquarium with gravel/substrate and light will likely weigh less than 120 pounds. Play it safe, have a +/- 200 pound guy sit on the stand, wiggle around a little bit, and if the stand doesn't wobble or the legs fall off it is probably good.


----------



## Sucram Nosiren (Nov 20, 2016)

i reinforced a pair of tables to hold my 30 .. but didnt care how pretty it looked














just a few extra legs supporting the top ... 1 between the tables 1 inside of each and 1 on either side

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Sucram Nosiren said:


> i reinforced a pair of tables to hold my 30 .. but didnt care how pretty it looked
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would be more concerned about those four skinny legs more than anything, I build custom aquarium stands and just by looking at your pictures it should be ok but I wouldn't trust those legs. If you cut them off flush to the bottom it should be ok, can you post a picture of the whole bottom? 























I know these aren't 10 gallon tanks but like I said it's better to be safe then sorry later on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi guvmarley,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> It is obviously not built to be an aquarium stand, however a 10 gallon aquarium with gravel/substrate and light will likely weigh less than 120 pounds. Play it safe, have a +/- 200 pound guy sit on the stand, wiggle around a little bit, and if the stand doesn't wobble or the legs fall off it is probably good.


haha thanks, I will try that with a friend


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

This isn't a great photo showing the legs but you sort of get the idea. Actually of the whole cabinet I think I'm least concerned with these. They were the most sturdy part during assembly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok, that's a lot better! I'm the other pictures it looked like little legs just coming off the bottom, you should be ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Always remember to level it all out first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I feel a bit different about this. I don't think it's ever a good idea to "reinforce" most existing furniture to hold an aquarium. 

Water weighs about 8.3 pounds per gallon, and by the time your add a substrata, some rocks, and the rest of the equipment, your will over 100 lbs for that 10 gal tank.

Get a for real aquarium stand, and you'll sleep a lot better at night. Building an aquarium stand is also an option, and not at all difficult to do.


----------



## Sucram Nosiren (Nov 20, 2016)

agreed on building a stand .. ive got about 20 bucks into my 40b stand and that thing is solid as a rock

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

Care to share a photo of your stand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sucram Nosiren (Nov 20, 2016)

guvmarley said:


> Care to share a photo of your stand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks! Someday I'll get tanks that big! Apartment dwelling makes that hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

